# Winter Feeding Question



## JRogersOU (Jan 9, 2014)

This is my first year wintering bees. I have what seems a tough colony who seem to he hibernating on one side of the hive. (I only open them when it is 45 degrees or warmer) My question is can I place the sugar jar directly over the hole already in the inner cover, place another hive body on top and the outer cover on that? Because the water isn't over the bees directly I wonder about it. They seem to go through a jar very slowly - once every two weeks or so.

Thanks.


----------



## robert_p43 (Nov 13, 2012)

I am not sure where you are located but my first couple of years, I fed just as you mentioned in the fall. Right over the hole of the inner cover, using an empty box on top with outer cover on that. In my top bar hives, I made a follower board that was cut out on the bottom so I could put a boardman feeder into the slot. Either way, They never took much so I don't feed now. Here in Virginia, I have had single box colonies winter OK without any supers on top or feeding. My bees are all foundationless and I hardly ever even open them. I wasn't in the best health last summer so I did nothing after taking a little honey from a Langstroth hive and a few bars of honey from a top bar hive. I guess I must have left them plenty for this winter.


----------



## beerancher (Dec 30, 2008)

Not sure where your located but putting sugar water in a hive in winter introducing moister could be a death sentence for the bees. Bees will usually not take syrup if the syrup is under 55 degrees. There is an extensive conversation on winter feeding in this link that may help you www.worldwidebeekeeping.com/forum/index.php/topic,331.0.html


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

We make up candy boards and put them on the top bars.

Moisture in the hive isn't good in the winter at all. 

 Al


----------



## tom j (Apr 3, 2009)

what I do is put a candy bar ( COOK SUGAR ) on the frames ,, make a space (r from furing strip, 1 1/2 inch high ) put a tight bur lap over it ,, then put a super on then fill the super with wood chips put a inner cover and cover , thewood chips pull out the musture


----------



## tom j (Apr 3, 2009)

forgot to say i puta pollen patty in on the frames to


----------



## GLOCK (Nov 22, 2012)

I use straight sugar on paper works great and no cooking time.


----------

